# Leaf tips turning up



## Budimus Prime (Oct 5, 2006)

I'm not sure what's wrong with this one.  It is 5 weeks old and just started 12/12 lighting.  It has what looks like nute burn but also the tips are turning upwards.  I flushed it 5 days ago but it's still spreading.  I've only fertilized once 2 weeks ago with Fox Farms Big Grow at 1/2 strength.  The 250 watt HPS is 1 ft above but the other plants don't seem affected by the heat.  Also, it's in a cool tube with a 465cfm blower sucking air from it and a fan blowing on the light as well as above the plants.  The temp inside the box hovers around 85 degrees.  It's growing very slowly also, the other plants are also growing slowly but don't look sick like this one.  Any ideas?  I don't have a ph tester that's any good.  Could it be that I haven't given them enough ferts?  I got this from the troubleshooter.    

3) a) Margins of the leaves are turned up, and the tips may be twisted. Leaves are yellowing (and may turn brown), but the veins remain somewhat green. >> Magnesium (Mg) deficiency. b) If not, go to #4.    

4) a) Leaves are browning or yellowing. Yellow, brown, or necrotic (dead) patches, especially around the edges of the leaf, which may be curled. Plant may be too tall. >> Potassium (K) deficiency. b) If not, keep reading&#8230;


----------



## Tonto (Oct 5, 2006)

From what I've read seen and experienced, heat stress will turn the leaves down while nute burn does exactly what is pictured here..... how much water did you use to flush, and how much worse has it gotten? You might not have avoided the burn completely....


----------



## Budimus Prime (Oct 6, 2006)

I flushed with about 3 times the size of the container with water in the bathtub.  When I was done the water draining out looked pretty clear.  A week ago the bottom leaves where getting bad before flushing.  A few days after flushing however the set of leaves above the affected leaves started to turn brown at the tips and now the next set of leaves are showing signs as well.  Also, the plant is very light green compared to the other plants.


----------



## Tonto (Oct 6, 2006)

Budimus Prime said:
			
		

> I flushed with about 3 times the size of the container with water in the bathtub. When I was done the water draining out looked pretty clear. A week ago the bottom leaves where getting bad before flushing. A few days after flushing however the set of leaves above the affected leaves started to turn brown at the tips and now the next set of leaves are showing signs as well. Also, the plant is very light green compared to the other plants.


 
Do you think that your soil is too acidic somehow? Also, what are the temperatures of your grow area? Are the other plants of the same strain? How many days after you first noticed the damage did you flush? What kind of water did you use to do the flush?


----------



## Budimus Prime (Oct 6, 2006)

I'm not sure if it's too acidic, here's a pic of the PH test I did.  I'm not sure how reliable the test was but it looks like it's around 7.0.  The grow area is pretty much a constant 85 degrees with plenty of fresh air.  They are all from bag seed although I picked them from a tray so they may be slightly different.  It was all just regular old crappy weed.  I flushed a week after I noticed the damage which is one week after I used the Big Grow fert.  It looked healthy at week 3 when I fertilized, at week 4 the browning was all over the bottom leaves, now at week 5 it's speading up the plant.  I used tap water to flush with, probably a mistake right?

I have a hydroponics store in town.  Should I buy some flushing solution or get some clean water from the store?


----------



## Tonto (Oct 6, 2006)

Well, I think that after a week, it's close to too late, and flushing with tap water that has not had the time to sit out overnight (tough to do with that large amount of tap) is not the best idea. Distilled water from the store is the ideal..... how are the progressing since we've been talking? Are they getting worse still? 
Here's some *GREEN MOJO* for ya.


----------



## Budimus Prime (Oct 6, 2006)

Thanks for the mojo, I need some luck too.  The damage is very slow at spreading fortunatly, the bottom leaves were already bad and it took a week for the leaves above to start browning.  It actually looks the same to me as it did 2 days ago.  Tomorrow I'll go buy a few gallons of distilled water and do another flush.  I've confirmed that it's a female so I hate to have it die on me.  Should I transplant it into some fresh soil maybe?  Would that help?


----------



## Tonto (Oct 6, 2006)

Nah. I think that if you used about 3 gallons and proceed naturally you should be fine. If they aren't worse, then they are getting better, which is good. 
So now that it's flowering should I assume you'll use some Fox Farm Big Bloom before too long?
How much water do you give her when you feed her? I'm just thinking about how much FFBB you should use on the first dose, which should be after your first watering after the flush. 
I think she'll turn out okay.... keep us updated, and more pics! 

Oh, that pH looks like it's near 6.5, which is fine....


----------



## Budimus Prime (Oct 6, 2006)

I use about 3/4 of a gallon of water every 5 days or so.  That's usually the amount it takes before water starts draining out the bottom.  I put some rocks at the bottom for drainage.  The soil is pretty dry by the time I water doing the 2" finger test.  Now that you mention it I am going to buy some Big Bloom next week, kinda low on cash but I'm getting the distilled water now.  Was also planning on getting some Tiger Bloom.  I should have at least the Big Bloom by the time I have to water again.


----------



## Tonto (Oct 7, 2006)

Budimus Prime said:
			
		

> I use about 3/4 of a gallon of water every 5 days or so. That's usually the amount it takes before water starts draining out the bottom. I put some rocks at the bottom for drainage. The soil is pretty dry by the time I water doing the 2" finger test. Now that you mention it I am going to buy some Big Bloom next week, kinda low on cash but I'm getting the distilled water now. Was also planning on getting some Tiger Bloom. I should have at least the Big Bloom by the time I have to water again.


 
I use FFBB only. But of course, it's up to you! Lots of people swear to lots of nutes, but I like to keep it pretty simple. MG soil, and then FFBB after 10 days of flower, every other watering. (I water about every 3 days, what's the temperature in your grow room?)


----------

